# A Real Piggie!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice fish from Lake McIntosh, NC.http://www.ncangler.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=82889&d=1457488360


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a biggun


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice bass


----------

